# Any one else experience these issues



## DCBluesman (Feb 6, 2009)

I received an email from a fellow pen maker who shall be nameless.



> I got the SF nibs today. The large ones worked great on some El Grande but did not work on a Cambridge. It really was not an issue since I just moved an El Grande section to the Cambridge. The El Grande's I have don't use a nib holder the nib and feed just push directly into the section. On the Cambridge uses a nib holder and on it the SF is too loose. The feeds also have a different number on them. The Cambridge was marked with a 6 and the El Grande a 5. Also the El Grande feed with nib is too large to fit into the Cambridge nib holder.
> 
> On the small nibs I had got them to go in Barons. They have the same issue as the Cambridge. The nibs fit loose. My Barons are stock that is at least a year old. Have you run across this before? The feeds on the Barons are marked with an F. Any suggestions?


 
I have no experience with the Cambridge, but I've never had a problem with the Baron or Sedona.

Has anyone else run into issues with the Cambridge or Baron? Have you solved it? Are there any other problems with these nibs floating around in fountain pendom?


----------



## driften (Feb 6, 2009)

A little more info... the kits involved are from old stock I had on hand. I am guessing the Cambridge was about 6mo old and the Barons older then that. From not having good options in the past I had been mostly doing roller ball versions of the Baron. 

I love the way the SF Nibs write great in the El Grande sections! I look forward to getting the SF nibs working in the Barons.


----------



## rixstix (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, I have had the same issue. The nib holders for the El Grande & Cambridge are interchangeable but if you look closely at the two nib holders, they are different. SF nibs fall out of a Cambridge nibholder but fit well into the El Grande holder. My solution is to keep a spare El Grande nib holder for when I need to use an SF nib on a Cambridge pen.

From 4/30/2008 notes ... The Cambridge nibholder appears to have a plastic sleeve pressed into a metal housing. The internal shape of the plastic sleeve is slightly different from the internal shape of the ElGrande nibholder. The most significant difference that I can see is the Cambridge nibholder has an internal flat on the top and bottom. The ElGrande only has a flat on the bottom and appears to be a single piece of plastic.


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 6, 2009)

Can you spread the back of the  nib slightly to adjust for this?


----------

